# Moose plow question...



## Mossy Beard (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a new 55" Moose plow for this winter.
How tough are they to "drill" ? In short, I bought a top rubber flap and have yet to install it.
How many bolts should I use ?
Any tips on how much should "overhang" the top edge ?

Thx, Mossy Beard


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

mine moose plow was very easy to drill. i just stepped drilled it, started witha smaller drill then open it up to the size i needed. If you look at a previous post that says can-am 800 w/ moose rapid mount, you can see some pictures of plow with flap. mine does bend back some when plowin, but i"m rollin when that happens. (yes i plow faster then recomended). It does help a good bit though that is the flap.


----------

